# Potential Texas Eagle stop in DeSoto, MO



## ShiningTimeStL (Jul 21, 2019)

https://www.myleaderpaper.com/news/...cle_459989d2-a8d6-11e9-9879-7faea6f105ae.html


Personally I just really wish the Texas Eagle ran on a daylight schedule. Would be nice to just take a day trip to some places without having to spend money on lodging. But, I see their point about creating business. In any event, I’ve always thought that’s it’s crazy that the train hasn’t stopped there this whole time. I don’t understand why it took this long.


----------

